# Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Zweiter Trailer zeigt neue Szenen



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Zweiter Trailer zeigt neue Szenen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Zweiter Trailer zeigt neue Szenen*


----------



## Herb_G (30. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass Disney zum Thema Star Wars ein Spin off vom Spin off des Spin offs machen wird, um die Zitrone so dermaßen auszuquetschen, dass aufgrund der Komprimierung ein schwarzes Loch draus wird, dann könnte man ja jetzt fast fröhlich jubilieren: ENDLICH ein äh das Ende.


----------



## AlexAwesome (30. Oktober 2019)

Herb_G schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass Disney zum Thema Star Wars ein Spin off vom Spin off des Spin offs machen wird, um die Zitrone so dermaßen auszuquetschen, dass aufgrund der Komprimierung ein schwarzes Loch draus wird, dann könnte man ja jetzt fast fröhlich jubilieren: ENDLICH ein äh das Ende.



Wenn's nach Leuten wie dir ginge gäbe es überhaupt keine Sequels zu irgendwas. Pass mal auf, Dinesy hat viele Milliarden Dollar auf den Tisch gelegt für die IP. Verständlich, dass man da jetzt Profit machen möchte. Und hier bestimmt der Markt.
Wenn's dir nicht gefällt schau es dir nicht an und geh nicht ins Kino um die die SW Filme zu sehen.... und halt ansonsten den Schnabel, denn es gibt eine Menge Leute, die sich an dem ganzen Content erfreuen. 

Vielleicht einfach mal nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Denk mal drüber nach. Ich freu mich auf Episode IX und auf alle Spin Offs und Serien, die kommen. Wenn die Serien geil sind, schau ich sie auch weiter, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Das tut weder mir noch dir weh. 

Also Horizont und so


----------



## darkarth (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube, Herb hat das Prinzip des Franchises noch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Inras (30. Oktober 2019)

Das hätte das Potenzial wie Rouge one ganz gut zu werden. Mal sehen was Disney daraus macht.


----------



## SilentHunter (31. Oktober 2019)

Bin mal gespannt ob die Serie bei uns erst läuft wenn auch hier Dineys Streaming anläuft oder bei einem anderen Anbieter.


----------



## Nosi (31. Oktober 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Das tut weder mir noch dir weh.
> 
> Also Horizont und so



Also wenn die Lizenz ausgeschlachtet wird und hirnloser Müll dabei rauskommt, wenn anspruchslose "Fans" sich den hirnlosen Müll auch noch reinziehen und ein Haufen Kohle dafür ausgeben und dann immer weiter und weiter und weiter hirnloser Müll produziert wird statt tolle Geschichten aus einem tollen Universum zu erzählen.......doch.......dann tut mir das schon ein bisschen weh.

Also Horizont und so



Wobei ich nicht behaupten will dass die Serie hirnloser Müll wird, hab ja noch nichts davon gesehen. Allerdings wär mir lieber sie würden diese Zeitspanne endlich mal verlassen. Hätte lieber eine Serie über die Mandalorianischen Kriege


----------



## darkarth (31. Oktober 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die Serie bei uns erst läuft wenn auch hier Dineys Streaming anläuft oder bei einem anderen Anbieter.




Erst mit Disneyplus natürlich. Man schließt doch keine extra Lizenzverträge für die paar Monate Verzögerung ab. oO


----------



## Lotto (31. Oktober 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die Serie bei uns erst läuft wenn auch hier Dineys Streaming anläuft oder bei einem anderen Anbieter.




Das wird nicht woanders laufen. Solche Eigenproduktionen sind Zugpferde für ganze Streaming-Dienste. Die werden Disney Plus auch in Deutschland irgendwann launchen.
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es so schlau von Disney ist dies zeitversetzt zu machen (und dann noch über einen unbekannten Zeitraum). Das befeuert nur die illegalen Streams.

Generell bin ich aber nicht sicher wo das am Ende noch hinführt, wenn HBO dann auch noch seinen eigenen Streaming-Dienst hier startet. Da wird ja das Hopping von Dienst zu Dienst von Monat zu Monat geradezu zu einem Sport, sofern man die interessanten Eigenproduktionen sehen möchte.


----------



## darkarth (31. Oktober 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Generell bin ich aber nicht sicher wo das am Ende noch hinführt, wenn HBO dann auch noch seinen eigenen Streaming-Dienst hier startet. Da wird ja das Hopping von Dienst zu Dienst von Monat zu Monat geradezu zu einem Sport, sofern man die interessanten Eigenproduktionen sehen möchte.



Naja, man hätte wohl kaum erwarten können, dass es bei Netflix, Amazon und so bleibt.

Ich würde das die 2 Streaming Generation nennen. Erst haben sich große Firmen die Lizenzrechte besorgt um abzukassieren. Und dabei haben sie den Lizenzeigentümern den Weg für einen neuen Markt freigemacht. Jetzt ziehen sie ihre Marken wieder ein und betreten selbst die Bühne. 

Aber es wird nicht die letzte Generation von Anbietern sein, die versuchen, auf diesen Markt fuß zu fassen. RTL und die Pro7/Sat.1 Group haben beispielsweise ebenfalls ein riesiges Repertoure an Sachen, die sie eigentlich mit so einem Modell bereitstellen könnten. Dazu gehören vor allem etliche Comedyshows der 80iger und 90iger. Es gibt zwar RTLplus, Joyn und son Zeug aber das ist alles nur ne kleine Auswahl und oftmals auch zeitlich begrenzt verfügbar.

Und aus dem sowjetischen und asiatischen Raum kann man sicherlich auch noch was in Zukunft erwarten. Da gibt es auch so einige alte Filme und Serien, die ich gern mal wieder sehn würde und auch damals schon im deutschen TV liefen.

Interesant finde ich die Frage, ob das ÖR es schafft, da iwann mal hinterherzukommen oder ob sie ihrem unabwendbarem Ende bereits entgegen sehen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das wird nicht woanders laufen. Solche Eigenproduktionen sind Zugpferde für ganze Streaming-Dienste. Die werden Disney Plus auch in Deutschland irgendwann launchen.
> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es so schlau von Disney ist dies zeitversetzt zu machen (und dann noch über einen unbekannten Zeitraum). Das befeuert nur die illegalen Streams.


Ich hoffe ja mal das sie zumindest irgendwann auch auf Bluray erscheinen.
Weil ein Streaming Dienst reicht mir. Und da hat Amazon insgesamt einfach das beste Paket.


----------



## SilentHunter (31. Oktober 2019)

Leider Kanibaliert sich Amazon bei mir persönlich mit ihren Channelgeschichten selber. Seit dem ist Netflix zu Amazon bei mir was mich interessiert bei einem 10:1 Verhältniss. Gerade mal Goliath 3 Staffel, Lucifer 4 Staffel, Preacher, American Goods sowie Goods Omen und ab morgen 2 Staffel Jack Ryan hat mich in den letzten 12 Monaten interessiert. Sehe partout nicht ein Zusatzkosten für einen schon zum grösstenteil mal Prime kostenlos gewesenen Inhalt zu bezahlen.



darkarth schrieb:


> Interesant finde ich die Frage, ob das ÖR es  schafft, da iwann mal hinterherzukommen oder ob sie ihrem unabwendbarem  Ende bereits entgegen sehen.


Dank GEZ Mafia wird das wohl nicht passieren denn da haben wir per höchstrichterlichem Urteil ja ein Zwangsabo.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Leider Kanibaliert sich Amazon bei mir persönlich mit ihren Channelgeschichten selber.


Was meinst du damit?



> Seit dem ist Netflix zu Amazon bei mir was mich interessiert bei einem 10:1 Verhältniss. Gerade mal Goliath 3 Staffel, Lucifer 4 Staffel, Preacher, American Goods sowie Goods Omen und ab morgen 2 Staffel Jack Ryan hat mich in den letzten 12 Monaten interessiert. Sehe partout nicht ein Zusatzkosten für einen schon zum grösstenteil mal Prime kostenlos gewesenen Inhalt zu bezahlen.


Serien gucke ich kaum. Aber wenn die "Picard" Serie kommt werde ich damit wieder anfangen.
Und Filme kommen da ganz gute rein. So habe ich mir den ein oder anderen Bluraykauf schon gespart.
Außerdem bestellen wir recht häufig bei Amazon. Deswegen ist das für uns das beste Paket mit dem besten P/L.


----------



## SilentHunter (31. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Stre...cht-billig-AT-und-T-nennt-die-Preise-1335916/
Letzen Absatz lesen denn scheinbar hast du bei Amazon net wirklich aufgepasst.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Stre...cht-billig-AT-und-T-nennt-die-Preise-1335916/
> Letzen Absatz lesen denn scheinbar hast du bei Amazon net wirklich aufgepasst.


Du meinst das auf die "Warner" Inhalte bezogen?
Dann werden eben andere reinkommen.
Und Exklusivtitel bzw Eigenproduktionen.
Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2019)

darkarth schrieb:


> Interesant finde ich die Frage, ob das ÖR es schafft, da iwann mal hinterherzukommen oder ob sie ihrem unabwendbarem Ende bereits entgegen sehen.



Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen hat einen Informationsauftrag. Die machen das nicht.
Du musst fragen, was die deutschen Privatsender machen. Da kommt aber gar nichts.


----------



## SilentHunter (31. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst das auf die "Warner" Inhalte bezogen?
> Dann werden eben andere reinkommen.
> Und Exklusivtitel bzw Eigenproduktionen.
> Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.


Nein ich meinte eher den explizit letzten Satz davon.
Und dann sind da noch Angebote wie Entertain und einzelne Channel auf Amazon, die um Kundschaft buhlen.

Da du ja anscheinend das Amazon Channel Gedönst nicht auf dem Schirm hast.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Da du ja anscheinend das Amazon Channel Gedönst nicht auf dem Schirm hast.


Nein, ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welche Channels damit gemeint sein sollen.

Ich weiß nur das es da Filme und Serien gibt, die kostenlos sind und andere wieder etwas kosten.


----------



## AlexAwesome (31. Oktober 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Also wenn die Lizenz ausgeschlachtet wird und hirnloser Müll dabei rauskommt, wenn anspruchslose "Fans" sich den hirnlosen Müll auch noch reinziehen und ein Haufen Kohle dafür ausgeben und dann immer weiter und weiter und weiter hirnloser Müll produziert wird statt tolle Geschichten aus einem tollen Universum zu erzählen.......doch.......dann tut mir das schon ein bisschen weh.
> 
> Also Horizont und so
> 
> ...



Dann schau es dir einfach nicht an. Es gibt heute glaube ich genug Content. Und hör auf zu jammern, das ist ja schrecklich...


----------



## Herb_G (31. Oktober 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Wenn's nach Leuten wie dir ginge gäbe es  überhaupt keine Sequels zu irgendwas. Pass mal auf, Dinesy hat viele  Milliarden Dollar auf den Tisch gelegt für die IP. Verständlich, dass  man da jetzt Profit machen möchte. Und hier bestimmt der Markt.
> Wenn's dir nicht gefällt schau es dir nicht an und geh nicht ins Kino um  die die SW Filme zu sehen.... und halt ansonsten den Schnabel, denn es  gibt eine Menge Leute, die sich an dem ganzen Content erfreuen.
> 
> Vielleicht einfach mal nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Denk mal  drüber nach. Ich freu mich auf Episode IX und auf alle Spin Offs und  Serien, die kommen. Wenn die Serien geil sind, schau ich sie auch  weiter, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Das tut weder mir noch dir weh.
> ...


Das wiederum ist eine subjektive Äußerung aus Deiner Wirklichkeitskonstruktion. Wenn´s nach Leuten wie Dir ginge, dürften also Leute die Deine Realität nicht teilen ihre Meinung generell nicht äußern, weil Sie Deine ja nicht teilen - und genau dieses Deinige Verhalten kreidest Du mir an - in nicht gerade erwachsener Kommunikationsmanier. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du zur Reflexion fähig bist, Du solltest es aber mal versuchen. Überleg einfach nochmal scharf über den "Schnabel", wie locker Dir Deiner gewachsen ist, sieht man insgesamt an der Qualität Deiner Reaktion. Um mich für Deine bahnbrechenden Erkenntnisse in Ökonomie gebührend zu bedanken, hier mein Gegengeschenk an Dich: Suchmaschine einfach mal das Wort Bigotterie - falls Du nicht von selbst drauf kommst, erkläre ich Dir die Analogie zu Deinem Fall gerne nochmal.
Ich schließe mit den pazifistischen Weisheiten von Kinski: "Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ich Niveau hätte, ich habe nur gesagt dass Sie keines haben."


----------

